# Do you like this barn?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

How can I delete this thread?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you PM a moderator they can delete it for you.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, thanks  I designed a barn but for some reason I couldn't get it on here.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep trying, I would love to see your barn. What seems to be the problem with posting it?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It says it is in a download file.

I drew it, got it scanned at school (it was part of my project) Then sent it to my hotmail as an attachment. And for some reason I can't post it


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Lets see if this works....


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yay! I am soo happy right now!

Okay, now I can explain my awesmazing barn! 

I drew it on graph paper so you can kind of see the little squares. Each square represents 6 feet by 6 feet.

The Big area with the letter A is my indoor arena. Standard dressage arena. 66 feet by 197 feet.

I can have 32 stalls (16 on each side) 12X12 stalls.

The slashes are doors.

H- stands for where the hoses will be. I have two.
B- stands for Bathroom.
F/O- stands for Feed and Office area.
T- stands for Tack room. it is 13F by 72F. I want to be able to have at least 32 tack lockers (4F wide 4F deep and 6F tall)
ST- stands for stairs.

I want the loft to cover the whole arena and stalls but not the bottom part. I will store my hay and shavings up here ad well as other things.

The whole dimensions not including the Tack room are 108F wide 221F long and 24,804 square feet (I don't think that includes the Arena)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I like it a lot! Especially having the indoor as a standard size ring. Too many people regret not having the correct dimensions.

You are keeping shavings in the loft? Are you using bagged shavings? If not, how are you getting bulk shavings up there?

You need to build it in Chapel Hill, NC. That way I can go there!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking bagged shavings as that's what we only have here. If not I will build a covered and paved area.

I really wanted the standard because it is nice and big to easily extend gaits as well as be able to have 3 or 4 riders ride comfortably.

Hopefully close! So you can come and do clinics


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

The people with horses in the stalls at the back will have LONG way to walk to the tack room. Plus half your stalls have no windows, and if you add a loft too the ventilation won't be great. Is there a reason why you wanted your barn this shape?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

A few things I'd change if it were my design would be:

1. Easier access to the bathroom. I wouldn't want people going through my office to get there.

2. Central location for the feed room and the tack room equals less steps for your boarders and for your staff to feed.

3. Since this barn is very long, more access in and out in case of fire. You only have two and one is narrow. I'd have three access points.

4. At least two access points for your indoor arena. One bigger one directly to the outside so you can bring in your tractor to drag the arena.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

You could instead put 6 stalls where the tack room is, and put the tack room in the middle of the isle of stalls. Then there isn't a long walk from the tack room to some stalls. Although my show saddle weighs a LOT and I carry it from my house down to my barn every time I use it. So I wouldn't have a problem with the tack room being far away. I like the exercise anyway. 

Great barn, by the way! I would love to build an indoor arena at my house, and somehow connect it to my existing barn. I just hate that I can't ride whenever I want in the winter :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You definitely want big sliding doors at BOTH ends of the barn. It is a safety thing. Also, I agree that you need a tack room at both ends too. Sacrifice the last stalls for another tack area. You might consider the front of the indoor having a viewing area so I can come teach clinics there. The auditors need an area to watch from.

As for no windows on the inside rows? no problems. Many barns I have been at have this. Just put ceiling fans all along the aisle to keep air moving.


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the barn. There are a few things i would change if it were mine but most of it is personal preference. Here are some things in my Dream Barn.

Versatility - I want stalls that can be mostly free standing that i can take apart. yup i would probably have to design them but i think i have it worked out. this way if i have 20 stalls and 10 horses i can take apart stalls and store them and have more open space.

No Tack Room - I don't want a tack room. instead i would have nice wide halls with large wooden bin in front of each stall that is big enough for tack and any other belongings the owner would like to store. each one would have a lock.

if i were to have an arena i would have multiple short halls with doors at the end coming off one of the longer sides of the arena and directly across the arena i would have huge doors to pull a tractor in. Above each hall there would be a trap door in the ceiling to easily toss hay from the loft. The hay would be above the stalls only and the arena would have natural lighting for the day then lights for night time. access to the loft from in the arena as well as from the outside of the barn.

yah, it's getting complicated... i better draw a picture and start my own thread... THN STOP THREADJACKIN!

anyway, enjoy thinking about your dream barn. may it be a constant work in progress as you come up with new and great ideas and layouts.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

What about a cross tie/tacking up area?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Why do you want such a large loft? It seems unnecessary for it to cover almost the entire barn. Lofts generally mean low ceilings, which makes barns feel clausterphobic. It also tends to make barns darker and reduce ventilation. They are also a fire hazard. Personally, I'm very happy that the barn I board at stores their hay & shavings in a seperate building...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> The people with horses in the stalls at the back will have LONG way to walk to the tack room. Plus half your stalls have no windows, and if you add a loft too the ventilation won't be great. Is there a reason why you wanted your barn this shape?



Yeah, I didn't really think about how long it was :/ 
I had windows planed but then I had to redo the whole layout for some reason and forgot about the windows.
I had it a different shape at first. With only one row of stalls on each side of the arena, but I changed it for some reason.. I'll redraw it and post it to see what barns you guys like better


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> A few things I'd change if it were my design would be:
> 
> 1. Easier access to the bathroom. I wouldn't want people going through my office to get there.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would mind having people walk into the feed and office to get to the bathroom. Would anyone else mind?
Yeah, I didn't think it would be a long walk lol
Ahaha I actually forgot to draw in the other two doors. I was supposed to have two sets of doors at the front of the barn but I forgot when I did the second drawing.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> You could instead put 6 stalls where the tack room is, and put the tack room in the middle of the isle of stalls. Then there isn't a long walk from the tack room to some stalls. Although my show saddle weighs a LOT and I carry it from my house down to my barn every time I use it. So I wouldn't have a problem with the tack room being far away. I like the exercise anyway.
> 
> Great barn, by the way! I would love to build an indoor arena at my house, and somehow connect it to my existing barn. I just hate that I can't ride whenever I want in the winter :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am going to draw a new barn and I will have it somewhere up farther, either in the middle or too the side.
Thanks  Yeah, I was pretty set on having an indoor ring because it would mean people can ride whenever, rain or shine or extreme wind and snow lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> You definitely want big sliding doors at BOTH ends of the barn. It is a safety thing. Also, I agree that you need a tack room at both ends too. Sacrifice the last stalls for another tack area. You might consider the front of the indoor having a viewing area so I can come teach clinics there. The auditors need an area to watch from.
> 
> As for no windows on the inside rows? no problems. Many barns I have been at have this. Just put ceiling fans all along the aisle to keep air moving.


I had doors in the first drawing but forgot them in the second  
I was thinking of a sitting area but couldn't decide where and especially not in the actual arena like my trainer does. I think when I draw the new barn I'll have a viewing room that you would be elevated to over look the whole arena and have storage underneath.
Fans are soo on my want list!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing the re-drawn version!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

THN said:


> I like the barn. There are a few things i would change if it were mine but most of it is personal preference. Here are some things in my Dream Barn.
> 
> Versatility - I want stalls that can be mostly free standing that i can take apart. yup i would probably have to design them but i think i have it worked out. this way if i have 20 stalls and 10 horses i can take apart stalls and store them and have more open space.
> 
> ...


I know this barn that has stalls like that! They are quite handy, as you can have them all set up for shows (It's a show only barn, no boarders) and in the winter they make some money buy renting out the space (the stalls are taken down and folded up) I kinda want these too 
I was thinking of tack boxes but thought they might take up too much room (I wouldn't be able to get 32 on the available space) So instead I would have tack lockers.
Not sure about the bolded part... Can you explain?
Ahaha don't worry about threadjacking LOL You brought up some good things!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

jumpingrules92 said:


> What about a cross tie/tacking up area?


I was thinking just having one cross tie beside each stall. Would people rather have two?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Clementine said:


> Why do you want such a large loft? It seems unnecessary for it to cover almost the entire barn. Lofts generally mean low ceilings, which makes barns feel clausterphobic. It also tends to make barns darker and reduce ventilation. They are also a fire hazard. Personally, I'm very happy that the barn I board at stores their hay & shavings in a seperate building...


I originally didn't have a loft, but couldn't find the space on the ground for all the hay and shavings so I added the loft which would give me LOTS of room for hay, shavings and anything else I might need to store.
I'm not sure if I will keep the loft when I do the new drawing...
I want the hay/shaving in the same barn so I wont have to go trudging through rain or snow to get it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I'm interested in seeing the re-drawn version!


LOL I drew the first barn buy thought it was too big, then I drew the one I have here and now have all these new ideas for a new barn! I can't wait to start drawing it up!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

This is going to sound harsh, so sorry, but really this is what it is. 

Nice barn, for people. Like mentioned, half the horses won't have windows, sure fans with replace the need for windows for ventilation, but the horses can't look out. I would always either have a barn with extra big stalls- 14x14 for ponies 14x16 for average horses or 16x16 for big horses, or 12x12 stalls with runs at least 12x20. Also, would the horse's be able to look out? If the stalls don't have windows to look out the back of the stall, they should at least be able to stick their head out in the aisle. I am aware many stables don't have these amenities, but really, who would want to be stuck in a barred 'stall'? It would be more of a prison cell. 12x12 is equivalent to roughly about 8x8 for an average 5.6 person, and so you would have to have a very vigilant turnout regimen for exercise, and what would happen on rainy days? The horses would probably stay in, right- but that is like keeping a person in a 8x8 prison cell with no chance to get out and move around.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a couple of thoughts-Perhaps the obs area could be above some of the stalls? One of the places I ride has that-saves space.

I also would centralize the feed and tack area, but not have 2 tack rooms. To me that is overkill.

Last winter I boarded at a fairly new place-shaped like a "t" Pretty nice layout, actually. The indoor is the stem of the "T". At the top, where they come together in the middle is the main entrance (a people entrance, really), and as you walk in,immediately on the left is the bathroom, down a short hall, the tack room is on the right (with access to main aisle as well as the hall the door is in for convenience). On the left is the h/c wash stall (backs up plumbing to the bathroom, and straight ahead is a double gate to the indoor (which also has a garage door for the cold winter days/nights to keep the barn warmer. stalls run both sides of the center entrance, on both sides of a double wide aisle, with a garage door at each end for ventilation, as well as another grooming area at each end. THe office is in the house., Feed is at one end of the T, and meds are in a fridge in the tack room, which is heated and cooled. Having the indoor as the stem of the "t" allows access from all 4 sides, 3 to the outside with sliding doors. They usually don't use but 2 of them, but they are there, in case.
Another was shaped like a "U", with the indoor at the bottom of the "U" and the stalls down each side.

Personally, I would also like to see more central access to the arena. I hate having to interupt so many other people to get to the ring if I am all the way at the far end.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> This is going to sound harsh, so sorry, but really this is what it is.
> 
> Nice barn, for people. Like mentioned, half the horses won't have windows, sure fans with replace the need for windows for ventilation, but the horses can't look out. I would always either have a barn with extra big stalls- 14x14 for ponies 14x16 for average horses or 16x16 for big horses, or 12x12 stalls with runs at least 12x20. Also, would the horse's be able to look out? If the stalls don't have windows to look out the back of the stall, they should at least be able to stick their head out in the aisle. I am aware many stables don't have these amenities, but really, who would want to be stuck in a barred 'stall'? It would be more of a prison cell. 12x12 is equivalent to roughly about 8x8 for an average 5.6 person, and so you would have to have a very vigilant turnout regimen for exercise, and what would happen on rainy days? The horses would probably stay in, right- but that is like keeping a person in a 8x8 prison cell with no chance to get out and move around.


I really wanted to have a window for each stall too. I redrew the whole barn layout now has a window for each stall. I thought 12X12 stall were big LOL.
Yes, they will be able to put their heads over their stalls.
When weather doesn't allow turn-out I would put them into the indoor arena - rotating all the horses so they would be put in the arena for an hour or so then back in their stall, then back into the arena many times a day, so they wouldn't be bored and would get to socialize with all of their buddys over the course of a day but not have the arena crowded. If that makes any sense. It was another reason for the indoor arena.

And actually I have a 8X9 bedroom, it's not that bad


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> *I have a couple of thoughts-Perhaps the obs area could be above some of the stalls? One of the places I ride has that-saves space.*
> 
> I also would centralize the feed and tack area, but not have 2 tack rooms. To me that is overkill.
> 
> ...


Whats obs?
Sounds like a nice barn! Though I do like to have a office in the barn, it serves a place for boarders and riders to chill and sit, as well as having a more private place for potential clients. lol I had a big debate on whether or not to keep it.
I only have ywo entrences to the arena from the barn, but I think the new layout wont make the aisle crowded.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have seen horrific barn fires and there is no way I'd store hay or bedding in the same facility as the horses. Should a fire start most of the horses will perish and those that get will will almost invariably have to be put down. You need a large exit half way down those long rows of stalls.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats a good point Saddlebag! But I don't know if I will be able to afford another building after I build all of this... I'll see how big it would have to be to store all hay and shavings.

The new barn actually has good escape routes with big doors. I'll try to upload it right now.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Lets see if this works, I don't think I have to explain much since it is just a re-done barn from the first one.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Things I changed - 

Each stall now has its own window. The shaded spaces are outside. So it is almost like having mini barns making one big barn 

I took out the tack room and decided to just have them along the walls. As well as two feeding spots.

I have a viewing room. (I actually spelt it wrong LOL) It will be a few feet off the ground to over see more of the arena.

There is a little rectangle between one of the lockers and one of the feed spots it has lines going through it. They are stairs to the loft if I decide to have one.

Any questions?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

You might need more room for your stairs. Barns need higher ceilings than houses, and most houses have 14 stairs between floors.

Wish I had a scanner so I could join in.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the stairs are 18 feet long. It's drawn on graph paper but this time you can't see the squares. Would that be long enough?

Don't worry  I like to hear what people want to have in their barn and what would be just a waste of space. Like what do you think of having a loft to store hay and shavings?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Whats obs?
> Sounds like a nice barn! Though I do like to have a office in the barn, it serves a place for boarders and riders to chill and sit, as well as having a more private place for potential clients. lol I had a big debate on whether or not to keep it.
> I only have ywo entrences to the arena from the barn, but I think the new layout wont make the aisle crowded.


 
Obs=observation area


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like you only have a very little space of "outside" between each "wing". A couple of things to think about:
-Maintenance of such a small area.....grass? Stone? Ability to get a mower in there if it is grass?

-your cost to build just skyrocketed. You are using more siding, and your roofing......probably about doubled.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Good points! Yeah I figured it would be more expensive, but I don't want to loose potential clients because I don't have windows.. 

Maintenance- Stone would be a good idea, but I probably wont do that until I have most of the barn debt payed off. So for right now just grass, and I would whipper snip it instead of trying to mow it. The space is about 6 feet from each "wing".


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

What if you put the bathroom, the office and tack room all along the arena wall? None of those need windows, and that would open up a lot of space to move the stalls over there. It would also allow you to have alternating tack/feed areas like you have in design two.

And I definately agree with the other person who said to make your bathroom more accessable! You should re think allowing everybody & their uncle (literally, boarders, friends of theirs, their family, etc) walking through your office. Also, the board I used to board at has a large bathroom. There is a washer & Dryer in there (and a shower, lol) but in order to use the washer/dryer, you have to ask. But it is nice to have!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Good points! Yeah I figured it would be more expensive, but I don't want to loose potential clients because I don't have windows..
> 
> Maintenance- Stone would be a good idea, but I probably wont do that until I have most of the barn debt payed off. So for right now just grass, and I would whipper snip it instead of trying to mow it. The space is about 6 feet from each "wing".


First off-you cannot please everyone all the time. The key is to make it as nice as possible at an affordable price for everyone, IMO. Windows are not the be all end all. Yes, they are nice, but, at least for me there are so many other factors I look at when choosing a place to board. Above all is the reputation and the care. Then we go to ammenities. Window is WAY down the list, after indoor (with GOOD footing, discipline appropriate, and well maintained, I might add), tack room -NOT lockers, since I have a custom tack trunk, need a place to put it, and frankly cannot stand barns that have trunks and crap in the aisles, just waiting for a horse to crash into them......an accident waiting to happen, as well as messy looking IMO. Trailer parking, don'T nickel and dime me for blanketing, etc. A dressage arena is nice, and a good size, but just make sure you do not limit your clientele, unless that is what you want. I will also say that personally I would never board in a place that is a "dressage" barn. I drive over an hour now to see my guy, so that I can have a place I can comfortable ride western and do my reining. My area is FULL of dressage barns, with a few H/J thrown in, none of which I felt welcome in with a western saddle.
So, I don;t know what your area is like and what is popular there, but make sure you have the market to support what you are building.......:wink:

THere is, IMO, no reason to up your cost SO much with all of these extra wings, unless of course $$ is no object, now, or in the future, for maintenance of the extra roof area, doors needed, etc.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Don't worry  I like to hear what people want to have in their barn and what would be just a waste of space. Like what do you think of having a loft to store hay and shavings?


Most places have separate hay barns now. The biggest barn I went to had a "fireproof" hay room. I think to call a building fireproof all you have to do is make it out of cinderblock, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

RitzieAnn said:


> What if you put the bathroom, the office and tack room all along the arena wall? None of those need windows, and that would open up a lot of space to move the stalls over there. It would also allow you to have alternating tack/feed areas like you have in design two.
> 
> And I definately agree with the other person who said to make your bathroom more accessable! You should re think allowing everybody & their uncle (literally, boarders, friends of theirs, their family, etc) walking through your office. Also, the board I used to board at has a large bathroom. There is a washer & Dryer in there (and a shower, lol) but in order to use the washer/dryer, you have to ask. But it is nice to have!


I actually drew a new barn again LOL I'll try to scan it tonight 
That would be a good spot for them! 
Ahaha! Yeah it might get a little weird for strangers coming into my office lol Wow! washer and dryer? Thats really cool and helpful when your "practicing" special dismounts


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> First off-you cannot please everyone all the time. The key is to make it as nice as possible at an affordable price for everyone, IMO. Windows are not the be all end all. Yes, they are nice, but, at least for me there are so many other factors I look at when choosing a place to board. Above all is the reputation and the care. Then we go to ammenities. Window is WAY down the list, after indoor (with GOOD footing, discipline appropriate, and well maintained, I might add), tack room -NOT lockers, since I have a custom tack trunk, need a place to put it, and frankly cannot stand barns that have trunks and crap in the aisles, just waiting for a horse to crash into them......an accident waiting to happen, as well as messy looking IMO. Trailer parking, don'T nickel and dime me for blanketing, etc. A dressage arena is nice, and a good size, but just make sure you do not limit your clientele, unless that is what you want. I will also say that personally I would never board in a place that is a "dressage" barn. I drive over an hour now to see my guy, so that I can have a place I can comfortable ride western and do my reining. My area is FULL of dressage barns, with a few H/J thrown in, none of which I felt welcome in with a western saddle.
> So, I don;t know what your area is like and what is popular there, but make sure you have the market to support what you are building.......:wink:
> 
> THere is, IMO, no reason to up your cost SO much with all of these extra wings, unless of course $$ is no object, now, or in the future, for maintenance of the extra roof area, doors needed, etc.


Yeah, I know. But I want to design just the right barn so I could please as many clients as I could.
In the new, new barn I have a tack room. I really like the lockers, I think it keeps things neat and less risk of theft. I like tack trunks too, how big is yours? I'll add in some extra space for those who have them.

I want to have a circle in front of the barn for easy trailer access. Ahaha don't worry, I wont charge for blanketing 
I want to have an "All purpose" barn. Myself, I like both western and english. So I'm not having a strict disapline.

We are big with western but are slowly getting a good english scene too  Money will probably always an object. Not trying to have a cheap barn but can't afford to have a $10 million one either


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Most places have separate hay barns now. The biggest barn I went to had a "fireproof" hay room. I think to call a building fireproof all you have to do is make it out of cinderblock, but don't quote me on that.


Really? I just thought everyone had a loft! lol I am thinking I will have a separate barn for hay and shavings. Cinderblock would be a good material or concrete.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you have a site in mind for this barn? Or are you just designing for fun?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I kind of have a site...  But it's not even for sale and I am still in school, so it will be a while before this barn is actually built.

I really wish I had a picture to show the property, It's a bit scruffy looking (LOTS of over grown weeds) But it is a big open field with a few pretty trees in a straight line (about in the very middle of the whole field)

It started out as a school project to design your dream home, but I took it a little further and designed my dream (and hopefully future) barn


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My trunk is one of the LARGE wood ones. About 40 inches long, 30 inches high.....and about 30 deep, but saddle and bridle sit out. One of the huge barns I boarded at (80+ horses) had an "adult" tack room as well as one for the teens and tweens......as they can be a bit messier in general than the adults. That was sort of nice. However, I did feel like I needed a locking saddle rack there, which they make-for english saddles. For western-not sure, as I am newer to that all. I do find that with western it would be nice to have some place to hang my saddle pad to dry between rides. Some places let you hang them on a blanket bar on the front of the stall.
Another thing some barns I have been in had that I really liked-blanket hangers for each horse-centrally located, but easy to use, and they hung and dried.....nice. 
There are MANY things to think about. make sure your aisle is not smooth concrete, and it needs drains in it. You will also want to research truss systems in order to see how much of a span you can get.....otherwise you may design all this for nothing, if you cannot get trusses or they cost millions. lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

What do you mean the saddle and bridle sit out?
A saddle pad hanger is a good idea!
Whats a locking saddle rack? 
A blanket hanger for winter blankets?
Why not smooth concrete? I plan on having drains every so feet.
I don't really know what a truss system is?? LOL


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddle and bridle are just on a saddle rack and bridle rack in the tack room-not locked in any type of locker, altho some had tall deep lockers for everything.

Locking saddle rack:
http://www.atafa.com/products/Saddle-Rack-Locking-English-
511049.html
I never did get one, so have no idea if they work or if they fit all saddles....

Trusses are your roof system. The beams that support it. There are many types, but as far as I know, the newer laminated truss sustems allow for bigger span, but are expensive. You are not unlimited as to how much distance you can span without support, which is a key factor in planning an indoor, unless, of course you want to add pole bending to your activities......:wink:

As far as the smooth concrete-it gets slippery in the winter. It needs to be brushed concrete, not smooth. Brushed is finished with a broom....and roughened a bit. We have smooth at the barn I have in NY. THe ONLY thing my friend is sorry for when she built her barn. Makes it difficult when the horses come in with snowballs in their feet.

If you are doing a wash stall-make sure you put a clean out in the drain. This is a place a few feet downline from the actual drain itself, where you can clean out the pipe. They are notorious for getting clogged.

Blanket hangers:
just one kind-there are several.

Wall Mount Stable Blanket Rack CMW, INC (Equine - Stable Equipment Supplies - Saddle Tack Racks)


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Very interesting. I just want to say I wish I could have designed my own barn. It is a 4 stall barn with a wash rack, tack room and tractor garage which is great BUT the floor slopes away from the only drain in the barn.

Have you considered doing a design which has stalls on either side of the arena? The barn I take lessons at is like that and its super nice. The two sides of the barn makes it so that it is less busy in either of the central isle ways. They use stalls as tack rooms, which is what I have seen for the most part around here.

Also, I have a loft which also seems fairly common around here, although I've seen REALLY big barns that have separate hay storage. I think it is safer for separate hay storage though.

Also, are you wanting runs attached to your stalls? With your current design only a couple of the stalls would be able to have runs. Which might be enough, it just depends on what you want to offer.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Yeah I was thinking bagged shavings as that's what we only have here. If not I will build a covered and paved area.


_You can't buy them in bulk at all?_



jumpingrules92 said:


> What about a cross tie/tacking up area?


_For a barn the size that Ray is wanting, a cross tie/tacking up area would have to be fairly large, to accomodate all the clients. It would be wasted space and money._



Ray MacDonald said:


> I was thinking just having one cross tie beside each stall. Would people rather have two?


_Cross ties at the stall make the most sense. One cross tie as in one rope/chain and the horse stands across the aisle, or a two cross ties, as in one on either side of the aisle, with the horse standing in the middle of the aisle?_



Ray MacDonald said:


> I want the hay/shaving in the same barn so I wont have to go trudging through rain or snow to get it.


_What about incorporating this into the design of your building? Being able to store so many bags and bales of shavings, and then have easy access from a main door, so that you can use a tractor and bucket (or a side by side Gator type machine) to restock. It does mean a fair bit of extra work having to restock it all the time...I personally would rather a hay loft, as it is so much easier to drop a few bales down when you need them._



franknbeans said:


> Last winter I boarded at a fairly new place-shaped like a "t" Pretty nice layout, actually. The indoor is the stem of the "T". At the top, where they come together in the middle is the main entrance (a people entrance, really), and as you walk in,immediately on the left is the bathroom, down a short hall, the tack room is on the right (with access to main aisle as well as the hall the door is in for convenience). On the left is the h/c wash stall (backs up plumbing to the bathroom, and straight ahead is a double gate to the indoor (which also has a garage door for the cold winter days/nights to keep the barn warmer. stalls run both sides of the center entrance, on both sides of a double wide aisle, with a garage door at each end for ventilation, as well as another grooming area at each end. THe office is in the house., Feed is at one end of the T, and meds are in a fridge in the tack room, which is heated and cooled. Having the indoor as the stem of the "t" allows access from all 4 sides, 3 to the outside with sliding doors. They usually don't use but 2 of them, but they are there, in case.
> Another was shaped like a "U", with the indoor at the bottom of the "U" and the stalls down each side.
> 
> Personally, I would also like to see more central access to the arena. I hate having to interupt so many other people to get to the ring if I am all the way at the far end.


_I agree. See more details below._



Ray MacDonald said:


> I took out the tack room and decided to just have them along the walls. As well as two feeding spots.


_A problem with having tack lockers against a wall that is open to an aisle is people leaving their lockers open, and letting their stuff be EVERYWHERE. Better to have the lockers in a room._



RitzieAnn said:


> What if you put the bathroom, the office and tack room all along the arena wall? None of those need windows, and that would open up a lot of space to move the stalls over there.


_This would have to depend on what kind of arena footing you have. Some are MUCH more dusty then others, and clients would most likely not want dust all over their tack and equipment, and you wouldn't want dust getting into your computer stuff._


_I also think you would be better off with a "T" shaped building, with the arena as the bottom stick of the 'T''. __This way, all your stalls can have windows, for better ventilation and light AND it gives you the opportunity to have more light and ventilation for your arena....by having large rolling windows in the arena. That way on spring and fall days when it is mucky out, but still nice, you can have nice fresh air, and it isn't so bad having to ride inside (yet again) after a long Canadian winter._


_You can either put a large rolling door across from the arena, or put your tackroom directly across from it, with the bathroom, office and feedroom on each side, split up evenly, or put washstalls and the bathroom and office there, and place the feedroom on one end and split the tackstalls into two--one for each end._

_Another choice would be to make the barn like a 't' (pretend its a straight up-down stick) and have the aena as the large part, and then put the office, bathroom, tackroom and feedroom and the top bit of the stick._
_(Example: 20 stall center isle horse barn plans from Ocala Florida custom builder - Just put the arena entrance by the washstalls)_

_Bathroom should not be through the office, but have its own entrance. Although a washer and dryer at the barn would be nice, some people can abuse the free washing, and use up extra water. Unless you are on well, that water gets charged to you, and if you are on well, you don't want the extra water gone for two barely dirty saddle pads._


_As for a tack room, why not make enough room for the permanent lockers, but then have some leftover room for some tack trunks, for those who have them? Then you satisfy both sides, without cluttering up the aisleways._

_With the "T/t" design, you get two large doors at either end of the aisle, giving it easy access for getting horses in and out, as well as having the capability of having a tractor get into the aisle for those heavy muck out days. Its so much easier to through it all into a bucket (or custom bucket/rack like my barn has) and go dump it all at once, then having to make 32+ trips to the manure pile._


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Saddle and bridle are just on a saddle rack and bridle rack in the tack room-not locked in any type of locker, altho some had tall deep lockers for everything.
> 
> Locking saddle rack:
> http://www.atafa.com/products/Saddle-Rack-Locking-English-
> ...


 
The locks are really cool! I have never seen something like that before.
Ahaha nah don't think I want permenant pole bending 
I'll have to look up what they both look like... I just thought everyone had smooth concrete. And here in Canada.... We get a lot of snow LOL
What is a clean out?
Oh! I've seen them before.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Rowzy said:


> Very interesting. I just want to say I wish I could have designed my own barn. It is a 4 stall barn with a wash rack, tack room and tractor garage which is great BUT the floor slopes away from the only drain in the barn.
> 
> Have you considered doing a design which has stalls on either side of the arena? The barn I take lessons at is like that and its super nice. The two sides of the barn makes it so that it is less busy in either of the central isle ways. They use stalls as tack rooms, which is what I have seen for the most part around here.
> 
> ...


That sucks about the drain, does the water pool?
My very first drawing (The one that is not on here) was like that.
Yeah, lofts are common around here too.
I was thinking about having runs.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _You can't buy them in bulk at all?_
> *Nope. All in bags.*
> 
> 
> ...


*YES! Thats is such a good idea! It would make mucking out a whole lot easier *


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Or......I have been in barns where they actually drive the spreader thru the barn as they clean.....saving ALL trips to the pile or spreader. Personally, if you have the room, I preferred having a spreader......it seems that it is really hard to push the wheelbarrow in to dump it out. Hate that.

a "clean out" is a place in your drain pipe, downline from the drain, (or downspout-works there too) where there is a top you take off so that you can access the drain to clean it out. Easy to avoid it getting plugged.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_No, a large sliding door, a normal barn door. It would also be a good idea to have a door of somesort closing the arena from the barn. Frank said it before, but I will say it again...it helps to keep some of the heat in the barn, and the cold air out._

_My grandparents had a barn before that had sliding doors at the one end of the barn, that gave them access to both rows of stalls. All the stalls had a sliding partition, so that they could come in with the tractor and do a big clean out a few times a year. We would then roll a round bale of straw out, close the partitions, and put the horses back in the stall._


_Frank....my barn has a large custom "bucket" on the front of the tractor. Its a big rack thing, and they muck out of the stalls right onto it. It holds about an aisles worth of stalls, which for us is about 20. Since its still on the hydrolic (sp?) system, they just tip it forward to empty it, just like a bucket. I wish I had a picture of it to show you. When the horses have been in for a few days, it may not hold as much, but then it is still only 4 trips to the manure pile, rather then 80ish. _


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That is easier than backing the speader in, most likely....I have been mostly at smaller places lately, and have forgotten some.....altho,when we have the horses at home we used the spreader and only had 6 horses......out every day. Will see how they do it where my guy is now with 50+, who never go out.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> That sucks about the drain, does the water pool?
> My very first drawing (The one that is not on here) was like that.
> Yeah, lofts are common around here too.
> I was thinking about having runs.


The water pools, and it only evaporates on super hot summer days. In the winter it freezes, making the area super dangerous. We have to be careful to sweep the water into the drain so that doesn't happen.


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

ours is similar at work, but it would make for a nice barn


----------

